# Help! Can't Keep Betta Frye Alive >2 Weeks



## ArnoldsGram (Jan 16, 2010)

I've had a tough time keeping my betta frye alive - through three separate cycles they've only made it to about 2 weeks. I've changed their water weekly (even tried using only pond water in the changeovers), tried different betta baby foods such as "Hikari's First Bites", cooked egg yolk diluted w/water, frozen brine shrimp (unfrozen when I feed it to them), I've tried grinding up the little Hikari balls, grinding up freeze dried blood worms, grinding up betta fish flakes. I keep the water consistently warm, but not too warm. My grown bettas are fine, I just can't get the babies to grow past two weeks. It looks like they gradually just waste away. Any suggestions? 
Thanks! ArnoldsGram:shock:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Betta fry cannot eat what adults eat. I would recommend feeding them microworms, newly hatched baby brine shrimp, infusoria or vinegar eels.They need live food.


----------



## ArnoldsGram (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Dramaqueen, Thanks for the tips - I'll try to hunt that stuff down!
ArnoldsGram


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

You could try growing your own infusia, there are at home methods to grow it. Basically you are promoting microscopic organism growth here is a link I found which describes a good way to grow you own for cheap. 

http://www.mbunamadness.com/forum3/viewtopic.php?f=103&t=1771

http://scienceray.com/biology/growing-infusoria/


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*Hi, welcome to the forum. I'm with Dramaqueen and having you feed them BBS, they will only eat live foods. Also you might want to do waterchanges everyday for about 1 month then change to twice a week. Feed BBS for at least 3 months then you can probably get them to eat frozen BS. You may also want to put a sponge filter in the tank to keep it clean in between changes. Hope I could help.;-)*


----------

